# Anyone here going to...



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

*CIGAR FEST 2007*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

there are a couple post about it here. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60247


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

VIH tickets did not last long. I have a friend that wants to go, but he'll have to settle for regular tickets!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> VIH tickets did not last long. I have a friend that wants to go, but he'll have to settle for regular tickets!


Are they out already?

At least you got one! :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Are they out already?
> 
> At least you got one! :ss


yep, thanks to a great botl! 

Yeah, I checked first thing this morning and I believe everything is sold out except for regular tickets to the event! I wonder how many VIH tickets they had total. This is going to be a blast!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going and they do have those VIH tickets still available. The CAO Party is sold out though along with the pre-fest brunch.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, they put them back up this afternoon. They were sold out this morning.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've noticed a couple fella's bitching on cigarbid's forum's about how the jump from 1500 tickets available for the main event last yr to 2000 is going to make what was in their opinion an already over crowded event unbearable. Anybody that was at last yrs event want to comment?


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> Yeah, they put them back up this afternoon. They were sold out this morning.


I can't help but wonder if they actually were sold out and they just upped the total number VIH tickets... ?

I've heard that lst yesrs event was for superiour to the previous, in respect to the croud. If true, than those bitching about it being to crouded will really hate it this year...


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had ordered my tickets on Sunday the 28th and the VIH tckets weres sold out. After reading this thread I called to inquire if in fact they had raised the number of VIH tickets available and if they were planning on doing this again as I would like to upgrade. They told me they had NOT done this and do not plan on doing it, which kind of bites because I would have liked a shot at one of these tickets. Oh well I guess I'll be standing in line with a bunch of others.


----------

